# Seiko 8M25 6009



## Mike_Cohen (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Seiko 8M25 6009; everything works except for the alarm. Grateful for any suggestions.

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

has the back been off recently? These qtz alarms have a tiny spring or a tiny contact that touches the case back. if lost or broken the alarm won't work.


----------



## Mike_Cohen (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Back's been off--but only after I noticed the problem. There are three flat springs, and all seem to be making contact with the caseback.


----------

